# How do you find places to train



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great question, I am wondering the same thing. Its hard to find good places to let Riley off the leash and stuff because we are in a city. There is a park near us but we'd love to branch out!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It just takes a lot of knocking on doors. If you see and interesting pond or field, look at the fence lines and try to assess which property they link it with. If you knock on the wrong door they may be abble to tell you who does own it. There are also many public areas, like cachement ponds that you can id on Google Earth. For those, just usde them, but be judicious in your use so you don't get kicked out--on the public ponds/fields I use I do not use birds or the starter pistol. Go in stealth mode--if you do not attract attention to yourself you are less likely to be kicked out!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks. I have not driven by this spot yet but it looks like it might be a cow pasture so the owner might not be close by. However, it looks like if I go into the county assessor I might be able to get a name.


----------

